# Do you belive in ghosts?



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 28, 2009)

Self explanitory. Just say whether or not you do belive and why.

Yeah, I belive in ghosts, not very strongly though. When I was little I think I experianced a lot of ghostly anomalies, but I only know that because of an old video of me as a baby. While I was falling asleep in my crib some kind of mist gathered around me. The camera was on a tripod so I was the only one in the room. When my parents came in to retrieve the camera the mist dissipated instantly.
Probley not a ghost, but that was some freakish mist.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't!

If I think there's an evil presence behind me, I'm probably just about to be mugged.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 29, 2009)

I used to tell myself I did when I was younger, but I don't - not sure if I ever really did for long.

I wouldn't want them to be real, no matter how interesting it would make things. Wandering the living world as nothing more than a haunting figure... yeah, some afterlife.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 29, 2009)

No.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 29, 2009)

no. some people say that there are "shadow people" that wander around and disappear when you notice them; i believe in those.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 29, 2009)

Eh, I'm not an overly superstitious person. Besides, most ghost sightings can be explained, and at the end of the day there are people who see talking trees and stuff and we call them crackheads, hoaxers or lunatics. But having said that I don't like to form beliefs about things like what does or doesn't happen after death, so put me on the "undecided" pile, I guess.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Mar 29, 2009)

Used to, not any more.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't believe in an afterlife, but ghosts..possibly. Actually, probably. I don't belive strongly in ghosts, though. I'll just follow Mike on the "I dunno" pile.


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes. Not exactly. Demons. They exist. Ghosts don't. Demons are different from deceased human spirits. Very different. Angels exist, too. They also are not spirits of people who have died. You may call this my _opinion_, but I am very sure. Anyway, I voted yes.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 29, 2009)

Not really. But I can half believe sometimes at night if it's really late but I know in my mind that I don't believe but I d\still half do...I can't explain.

I guess I'm a not sure person.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 29, 2009)

(How do you edit a poll? I want to put in another option)


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 29, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> (How do you edit a poll? I want to put in another option)


I've gone through this. You have to ask a mod to do it for you; you can't do it yourself. Sorry.


----------



## Flora (Mar 29, 2009)

My sister saw the ghost of my grandfather when she was around four or five.

Thus yes.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 29, 2009)

Not really, but when I was 7 I saw princess diana and two hooded-guys walk past py bed in brown robes, she stopped and looked at me and then they walked off. Then I found out that she'd died a few days earlier. (this is before i'd ever heard about or seen what she looked like, btw).

I'll put yes, but I don't really believe in them. Although I do sometimes feel a kind of presence lingering around me, but that doesn't mean it's a ghost.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2009)

What other option do you want? I'll put it in for you.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> What other option do you want? I'll put it in for you.


The option "I'm not sure" please. Thanks Tailsy. :)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 29, 2009)

Done! You're welcome~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 29, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Not really, but when I was 7 I saw princess diana and two hooded-guys walk past py bed in brown robes, she stopped and looked at me and then they walked off. Then I found out that she'd died a few days earlier. (this is before i'd ever heard about or seen what she looked like, btw).
> 
> I'll put yes, but I don't really believe in them. Although I do sometimes feel a kind of presence lingering around me, but that doesn't mean it's a ghost.


o_o?

But otherwise, I'm not sure. But more on the no side.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

No, not the typical type of "boo" ghosts but I think dead people are watching us sometimes, ah hell, I put i'm not sure.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 29, 2009)

No.

I believe in an afterlife, though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Not really, but when I was 7 I saw princess diana and two hooded-guys walk past py bed in brown robes, she stopped and looked at me and then they walked off. Then I found out that she'd died a few days earlier. (this is before i'd ever heard about or seen what she looked like, btw).


It's a coincidence. With all due respect, even if she'd turned into a ghost, I don't see why she'd visit you, seeing as you didn't know her and weren't a part of her family.

Anyway no.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, i've, had some personal experiences. 

There are ghosts, the spirit of the deceased person/s that have come back or cannot find rest, for one reason or another. Sometimes they're just confused, or angry, or can't leave for a certain reason.

Then there is energy, it's not the actual spirit of the person, just a shadow of what they would have been doing, or energy connected to an object, like an old piano or china set.

If you want better examples PM me, but don't ask me to prove anything. If you don't believe, i'm not going to be able to change your mind, and asking me to do so is pointless.


----------



## Minish (Mar 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It's a coincidence.


Well, it could be~

Personally... I don't think we could possibly understand things from other planets or other dimensions and the like and this includes ghosts. I wish people would stop talking about seeing UFOs and realising that if there are aliens on other planets, they _won't go around in a spaceship design WE made up_. Similarly, ghosts are a silly.

That's not to say I don't believe in the idea, though. I'm pretty much agnostic-ish for most of this kind of stuff, I accept that I don't know and that's that.

Although if I had an experience with a ghost or anything like that... I'd probably try to research ghosts more and might think about it!


----------



## Ice tiger (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep.
Ghosts are real, I think. I don't care if other people don't, I just think they exist alright? Thank you and goodbye. :V Please don't eat me. 

Aliens on the other hand, are kinda.... Very hard to believe, well, I guess there has to be something out there, but not little green men who come to abduct us, that's just silly >.>


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't really know. I don't think so, because I've never seen one, but I know people who claim to (mostly relatives).


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 30, 2009)

No.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know if being scared of ghostly accounts counts.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 30, 2009)

Sort of. More than once I've heard really really really soft laughter and sometimes talking ("I'm not talking to her. Never!") coming from this one Toon Link doll I have, and it falls off my bed while I'm on the other side of the room reading on a regular basis. Ghosts, no. Possessed Link dolls, yes. xD


----------



## Aisling (Mar 30, 2009)

I find ghost stories really fascinating, and would like to think they are real so I can run into one someday and experience it for myself...

I'm more towards "yes" than "no" so that's what I put. :B


----------



## PK (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't if I hadn't had personal experiences. So, yes.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 30, 2009)

No, really ever since I started watching Naruto (I have no idea why that is). But then again,

_"Everything has a logical explanation, if you know where to look for it."_

But I still voted no.

Mainly, I don't because my dreams sometimes seem... so... real... *passes out*


----------



## Zuu (Mar 31, 2009)

Spirits of the dead, no. 

I want to believe in entities from other universes that could be perceived as ghosts, demons, angels, or otherwise, but that's extremely unlikely, so. Fun to play around with, though.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not so sure about ghost. At my school, 2 weeks ago we went to Angel Island, we went to a house that is(supposedly)haunted. Inside you could feel that somebody was following you. My friends say that they saw a skull in a toilet, when I went there, there was nothing, we also saw a message on a wall, I didn't read it though... My friends and I also saw the silhouette of a man and when we looked again it was gone. Not even my Christmas songs could cheer up my friends.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 1, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It's a coincidence. With all due respect, even if she'd turned into a ghost, I don't see why she'd visit you, seeing as you didn't know her and weren't a part of her family.


Well it's not like I ever said that the ghost of a dead princess randomly decided to visit me because I was _special_.

Hey, I saw _santa_ in my house around the same age.
Fuck knows.. ,xD


----------



## Zeph (Apr 1, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Aliens on the other hand, are kinda.... Very hard to believe, well, I guess there has to be something out there, but not little green men who come to abduct us, that's just silly >.>


Erm, 'alien' is a very vague term. I doubt anyone with half a brain cell genuinely thinks that aliens are, as you described, green humanoids that are intent on probing us.

Anyway, ghosts... I'm really not very sure. I'd say I'm leaning more on 'no', but that's not to say I've completely ruled out the possibility.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 1, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Erm, 'alien' is a very vague term. I doubt anyone with half a brain cell genuinely thinks that aliens are, as you described, green humanoids that are intent on probing us.


I think Ice tiger was just describing them that way to refer to the traditional stereotypical view of aliens. :)


----------



## J.T. (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had an experience that seemed at the time to be... ghostly, in some sense. Up until then, I didn't. Now? I dunno. My brother keeps insisting he and his friend had a ghost interfere with a game they were playing once, but I can come up with so many rational explanations for what they saw.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

*shake* *shake* *shake* 

Y-yeah. And I'm terrified of them. I can't even look at a picture of a ghost without freaking out (a shiver down my spine, beginning to hyperventilate, that kind of thing). That, and horror movie covers. I don't even know why I look at them in the first place...

There was an experience my dad had with the ghost of his deceased great-grandmother, which was before I was born, and I believe him.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 7, 2009)

Define "ghost". If it's like "the leftover soul-thing of a human/animal/whatever", then no. If it's some sort of creature/phenomenon that resembles "the leftover soul-thing of a human/animal/whatever", then sort of. I mean, there is a small chance that some sort of creature/scientific phenomenon that can explain ghosts (with proof), then I'll believe it. But now, it's more on the "meh" side. 

However, ghosts exist as ideas in people's minds. Like Harry Potter exists as a character in a book. 

I should probably vote no, but since I have voted "I'm not sure" already, then I guess it's too late...


----------



## Mirry (Apr 8, 2009)

I kind of wish there were an answer between "no way" and "I'm not sure", because that would be my position. I voted "no way", for the record; but while I don't believe in ghosts I don't know if I'm quite willing to say there's no WAY that anything ghost-like could ever exist.

I suppose you could say that I prefer to remain agnostic about the existence of ghosts in the same way I prefer to remain agnostic about the existence of god. While I would identify myself as not believing in ghosts and as an atheist, I'm not willing to admit that no such thing could ever exist beyond a shadow of a doubt. Just that the existence of such things seems very, very unlikely, so much so that it's just easier to say "no, ghosts aren't real" and "no, there is no god".


----------



## spaekle (Apr 8, 2009)

I sincerely doubt they exist.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Apr 12, 2009)

I do believe they're real. There is plenty of weird things; maybe they're caused by some other concept we have yet to know of, but there are far too many "coincidences" to explain each and every one away. There are also many things that would be very hard to fake like Criss Angel. Things like Paranormal State. I remember one episode where they called the supposed ghost a 'wife-beater' (by a woman, too) and a light bulb got flung across the room and broken in the next room. Very hard to fake. And there are so many people who claim on the TV show that it's all real, I doubt they have that much money.


----------

